

Freakonomics: How the recession has affected New York’s street vendors - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/14/vendor-power/

======
AndrewWarner
Where's the article? It says, "They’re back with another (NSFW) video, “Vend
Diagram,” in which they question how the recession has affected New York’s
street vendors." But I don't see where they're back.

